# She finaly gets it!!!



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Guys I'm so excited, I know there are still a few tiny things that need worked out- but it just sort if seems like something clicked the other day with Anna- and her heel has been Fantastic! Her recall has been great! Everything! I'm really excited  


IPO obedience - YouTube


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good. A little piece of unsolicited advice. Give your dog time to complete the exercises. You are chaining them together a little too quick. For instance, you recall the dog and it comes front but butt is not all the way down, you call to heel and reward before the dog completes the action. This is going to lead to a dog that will do 3/4 of the behavior for you. I learned to take a breathe and count to three once the dog has completed the exercise before I ask it to do something else. 

Overall judging from the progress you are doing great! Just trying to keep you from headaches later.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Gotya, I always notice that stuff later on it's hard to tell if she's sitting all the way from my point of view >_< she does it with down allot also buuuut~ her head is up and her tail is wagging!! )


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice job! Work on making sure your dogs butt is all the way on the ground. The "hover butt" can really hurt you later on. My wife and our dog Heidi lost 19 points in a trial because of the hover butt


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

mycobraracr said:


> Nice job! Work on making sure your dogs butt is all the way on the ground. The "hover butt" can really hurt you later on. My wife and our dog Heidi lost 19 points in a trial because of the hover butt



LOL!!!! Hover butt- my next challenge - got it


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Looks good !

How does Anna do outside the backyard?


SuperG


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice Liz&Anna. Remember to not recall from sit, walk back to the dog and reward over her head, butt will get planted, also reward at stationery positions for example when you call to heel, reward without moving forward, will help. Super progress, keep it up.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Looks good !
> 
> How does Anna do outside the backyard?
> 
> ...



Lol that's not my yard! That's a field I go to sometimes because it has more open space lol I live in a town house, her OB is the same every where it take her


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Packen said:


> Very nice Liz&Anna. Remember to not recall from sit, walk back to the dog and reward over her head, butt will get planted, also reward at stationery positions for example when you call to heel, reward without moving forward, will help. Super progress, keep it up.



:thumbup: Sound advice


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Packen said:


> Very nice Liz&Anna. Remember to not recall from sit, walk back to the dog and reward over her head, butt will get planted, also reward at stationery positions for example when you call to heel, reward without moving forward, will help. Super progress, keep it up.



Thanks, I try and rotate what I do, some times recall sometimes return to dog, I guess I need to be more patient with it, I need to remember to breathe lol


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Liz&Anna said:


> Lol that's not my yard! That's a field I go to sometimes because it has more open space lol I live in a town house, her OB is the same every where it take her



Okay....so she has been proofed in many different areas with many different distractions....other dogs, animals, kids, traffic nearby, etc? I ask because I have a wonderfully obedient "backyard" dog and am now working at carrying the level of obedience into areas which offer much more of a challenge for the dog.

SuperG


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Okay....so she has been proofed in many different areas with many different distractions....other dogs, animals, kids, traffic nearby, etc? I ask because I have a wonderfully obedient "backyard" dog and am now working at carrying the level of obedience into areas which offer much more of a challenge for the dog.
> 
> SuperG





Yup! I work at Petco, so often I work her OB in the store (recalls heel you name it) in the middle of customers shopping, carts dogs, she's been exposed to allot, we work at the beach almost once a week (it's one of my favorite places to train) she dock dives and does lure coursing, has her CGC and is actually going for the CGCA tomorrow afternoon. We work with an IPO Club every Tuesday so I also train there, I do expose her to as much as I possibly can and now that I feel like she is making good progress I started heeling her in figure 8's around cones and around people working other dogs trying to proof it. 

She is so obsessed with her ball I don't think anything else really matters


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Liz&Anna said:


> Yup! I work at Petco, so often I work her OB in the store (recalls heel you name it) in the middle of customers shopping, carts dogs, she's been exposed to allot, we work at the beach almost once a week (it's one of my favorite places to train) she dock dives and does lure coursing, has her CGC and is actually going for the CGCA tomorrow afternoon. We work with an IPO Club every Tuesday so I also train there, I do expose her to as much as I possibly can and now that I feel like she is making good progress I started heeling her in figure 8's around cones and around people working other dogs trying to proof it.
> 
> She is so obsessed with her ball I don't think anything else really matters


Do you think her training and proofing at Petco was the most beneficial in her development compared to the other locations you cited ???

SuperG


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

SuperG said:


> Do you think her training and proofing at Petco was the most beneficial in her development compared to the other locations you cited ???
> 
> SuperG



In terms of weird stuff, sure, strange dogs screaming kids, guinea pigs ferrets carts pallets having her climb ladders down stays on floor stacks of dog food, it's kind of fun I think, I wish I could post pictures, I've even put her on top of the counter at a register and had her "stay" for 10 minutes while customers checked out. 

The beach is still my favorite though, I have an obsession with water and Anna seems to also, she LOVES to swim she will scream with excitement when we get to the water. But I've had her in group classes at Arrowwood shepherds with 17 GSD's heeling and staying and doing recalls. 

I'm working on it! She's more then just a sport dog, she's my pet first, and she goes almost every where with me.


----------

